# Proviron for sex drive



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

8 weeks into cycle and sex drive still all over the place!! I'm assuming this is down to estrogen but just can't seem to get ai dose right. Switched from adex to aromasin a few weeks ago which seemed to improve things quite alot, but libido seems to have dropped again!!

never ran proviron before but thinking this is really the only option left for me. Would it solve my low sex drive problem and what dosage would I need? Can only seem to get hold of pharma stuff which is quite expensive so hoping 25mg ed will be enough??

apologies to any of you who are sick of hearing about my sex drive problems lol but any advice would really be appreciated.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I run it for sex drive....I love the stuff


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

cas said:


> I run it for sex drive....I love the stuff


Do you use it for low sex drive on cycle mate? What dosage?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes fella. I use it at 50mg each day


----------



## Herbal burt (Feb 8, 2013)

The ugl one I know about is provibol, but I have only used the bayer one, and I run it at 25mg a day for sex drive and it is ok at this dose but nothing to write home about. It would be to expensive for me to run at 50mg a day, I am going to try provibol at 50mg (a lot cheaper) when I run out in ten days, will let you know how they compare.


----------



## Herbal burt (Feb 8, 2013)

cas said:


> Yes fella. I use it at 50mg each day


Do you use pharma or ugl


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I use WC proviron and it's spot on.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Herbal burt said:


> Do you use pharma or ugl


Bsi so ugl, I think it may be slightly under dosed though as last year I ran prochem proviron and lets just say I was very enthusiastic about sex....

Bsi is working though. I seen some 25 mg tabs pharma that I might try next


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Have managed to source some by Fusion Pharma, much better price. Anyone tried these?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

cas said:


> Bsi so ugl, I think it may be slightly under dosed though as last year I ran prochem proviron and lets just say I was very enthusiastic about sex....
> 
> Bsi is working though. I seen some 25 mg tabs pharma that I might try next


How liver toxic is proviron? Going to Ibiza at end of this cycle, so will definitely be drinking lol. Ok to drink with them or not??


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I use WC proviron and it's spot on.


I was looking at that too, might have to give it a pop


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

stuey99 said:


> How liver toxic is proviron? Going to Ibiza at end of this cycle, so will definitely be drinking lol. Ok to drink with them or not??


I wouldn't, you might spill them everywhere whilst drunk.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

defdaz said:


> I wouldn't, you might spill them everywhere whilst drunk.


Haha, well lets assume I don't mind spilling a few at Cafe Mambo lol...what about liver toxicity?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

It works very well for some, personally don't get a lot from it for libido and have used as much as a strip of pharma tabs a day!

What mg are the ugl tabs?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I've had real trouble with ai doseage for months, finally got it right and it's a very low dose. 500mg teste is needing 1/4 tab of adex e3d! Almost seems not worth it but if I don't it drops off again after about 5 days.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> It works very well for some, personally don't get a lot from it for libido and have used as much as a strip of pharma tabs a day!
> 
> What mg are the ugl tabs?


Can get 50mg mate. Just seem to be running out of options Hotdog!! Going Ibiza with the mrs for 2 weeks at start of June so can't really afford to have low sex drive!! Ok to drink on proviron or not?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> How liver toxic is proviron? Going to Ibiza at end of this cycle, so will definitely be drinking lol. Ok to drink with them or not??


Well I don't drink often, but I'm not worried about drinking while on them...


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Kimball said:


> I've had real trouble with ai doseage for months, finally got it right and it's a very low dose. 500mg teste is needing 1/4 tab of adex e3d! Almost seems not worth it but if I don't it drops off again after about 5 days.


Just can't seem to get it right mate, it's doing my nut in!!!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

cas said:


> Well I don't drink often, but I'm not worried about drinking while on them...


Same here mate, rarely have more than a couple glasses if wine when out for a meal these days. Tho 2 weeks in Ibiza not drinking is not an option lol


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I took 150mg of prochem provirion for about a month when i couldnt source an AI or nolva about 3 years ago trying to hold off gyno symptoms, i was thinking about sex 24hrs a day to a point it just got ridiculous.

Not recommended tho, i was losing hair like no tomorrow, after a bath there would be a load of hair around the tub


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> I took 150mg of prochem provirion for about a month when i couldnt source an AI or nolva about 3 years ago trying to hold off gyno symptoms, i was thinking about sex 24hrs a day to a point it just got ridiculous.
> 
> Not recommended tho, i was losing hair like no tomorrow, after a bath there would be a load of hair around the tub


Well hopefully I won't need 150mg lol. Have you ran at lower doses? If so how did you find it for sex drive?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah i used to always include 50mg in all my cycles and sex drive would always be good

Think i might price some up & get back on it myself lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Just can't seem to get it right mate, it's doing my nut in!!!


Try the dose of adex I'm on, sex drive is back where it belongs, through the roof. Wife is having to call in reenforcements


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Try the dose of adex I'm on, sex drive is back where it belongs, through the roof. Wife is having to call in reenforcements


I tried 0.25mg eod mate. On 1g test I can't imagine I'd get away with any lower than that.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> I tried 0.25mg eod mate. On 1g test I can't imagine I'd get away with any lower than that.


I'm .25 every 3 and about perfect. What test is it?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Kimball said:


> I'm .25 every 3 and about perfect. What test is it?


BSI test e mate.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Can anyone think of anything else I could add that might bring sex drive back??


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> BSI test e mate.


Try the .25 every 3 days for a fortnight. Also you could add the mast e?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

stuey99 said:


> I tried 0.25mg eod mate. On 1g test I can't imagine I'd get away with any lower than that.


I'm on 0.25mg EoD on 800mg test. Seems to be my sweet spot


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Try the .25 every 3 days for a fortnight. Also you could add the mast e?


Yeah masteron might be an idea. Would that be as good as proviron you think? Would def be cheaper!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Yeah masteron might be an idea. Would that be as good as proviron you think? Would def be cheaper!!


Think it would be identical, I'm injecting once per week, 250mg.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Masteron is much better in terms of value and effects than Proviron


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Think it would be identical, I'm injecting once per week, 250mg.





Hotdog147 said:


> Masteron is much better in terms of value and effects than Proviron


Ok lads, think I'm gonna go with Masteron. Can source WC, ROHM, BSI and Fusion Pharma...or probably KO Labs if I go local. Which would ya recommend?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Ok lads, think I'm gonna go with Masteron. Can source WC, ROHM, BSI and Fusion Pharma...or probably KO Labs if I go local. Which would ya recommend?


All mast e? So weekly jabs?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Kimball said:


> All mast e? So weekly jabs?


Yeah all mast e. Will prob split into 2 weekly jabs...I know there's no need but this will fit in better with what I'm already pinning


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Have only ever used WC and Prochem so can't comment on the other labs you've mentioned but the 2 I've used did the job


----------

